# TT Mk3 LED High Beam Adjustment?



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

This is my first post so, Hi All. 
Is there a way to adjust the LED High Beam on my new TT Mk3 S-Line. The normal LED Headlights are low also but I'm not too worried about that, my main concern is with High Beam. At night it doesn't light up very far ahead so its not very good on dark country roads. Any replies would be most appreciated.
Martin


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Strange about full beams as I find them to be superb, quite a lot brighter than my previous Audi with Xenons and certainly never a problem on country roads or motorways, where they seem to light up the road a very long way in front. However, I don't find the dips to be as good as the Xenons, seems to cut off much more.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Find both dip & main brilliant (pun intended).


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is maybe a stupid question, but have you put them on correctly? :lol:

I find that they're superb!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

If you are finding them not to be very good, then it might be an issue for the dealer to check out. Like the other posters, I find them excellent and better than my A5s Xenons.

Ian.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

GJScot said:


> Strange about full beams as I find them to be superb, quite a lot brighter than my previous Audi with Xenons and certainly never a problem on country roads or motorways, where they seem to light up the road a very long way in front.


Surely you don't drive on the motorway on full beam?


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

GJScot said:


> Strange about full beams as I find them to be superb, quite a lot brighter than my previous Audi with Xenons and certainly never a problem on country roads or motorways, where they seem to light up the road a very long way in front. However, I don't find the dips to be as good as the Xenons, seems to cut off much more.


Thank you for your reply, I've been out for a drive tonight to test out the dipped and main beam as I've not had much of a chance to drive it this week as I've been really busy. Actually the main beam isn't too bad and does light up the road quite far ahead, I think it may change depending on the speed you're doing. The dipped beam are very low compared to my Q3 Xenon lights, there's a rotary dial on that to manually change the height.I might contact the dealer, to see if the dipped beam can be adjusted. I also tried the Dynamic mode tonight for the first time, bloody hell, the car turned into something possessed Wow.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Surely you don't drive on the motorway on full beam?


Why not? Not all motorways are lit. Especially on red eye drives. Quite often my full beam will come on when I'm driving home late at night on an unlit motorway.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry for double post, cannot find a multi-quote option.



Martin_E said:


> [
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I've been out for a drive tonight to test out the dipped and main beam as I've not had much of a chance to drive it this week as I've been really busy. Actually the main beam isn't too bad and does light up the road quite far ahead, I think it may change depending on the speed you're doing. *The dipped beam are very low compared to my Q3 Xenon lights, there's a rotary dial on that to manually change the height*.I might contact the dealer, to see if the dipped beam can be adjusted. I also tried the Dynamic mode tonight for the first time, bloody hell, the car turned into something possessed Wow.


Where is this? I find the standard lights to be too low, too. At full beam it's fine but when they're not on I find it just about lights up enough road ahead, but could do with more when I get up to higher speeds.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

AdamA9 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you don't drive on the motorway on full beam?
> ...


That would only be acceptable if there was no other vehicles in sight on either carriageway. Circumstances I've rarely come across. Maybe different when / where you drive.


----------



## Lasse Reiersgård (Sep 14, 2015)

Martin_E said:


> This is my first post so, Hi All.
> Is there a way to adjust the LED High Beam on my new TT Mk3 S-Line. The normal LED Headlights are low also but I'm not too worried about that, my main concern is with High Beam. At night it doesn't light up very far ahead so its not very good on dark country roads. Any replies would be most appreciated.
> Martin


Hi. I had mine to The dealer some weeks ago, they put a new software on the light system. I think they told me it was a new update for the level/ hight adjustment. Call a dealer and check if you have some updates for your chassis number.
Mine is 2015 mod. Regards Lasse from Norway


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Lasse Reiersgård said:


> Martin_E said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post so, Hi All.
> ...


Hi Lasse,
Thanks for the info about the new software update for the lights. I've contacted the dealer twice to speak to my salesman but he hasn't phoned back on either occasion. I might just call in and speak to someone about it. I'm loving the smiles this car is giving me when I drive it down my favourite country lanes, it beats the last 2 Q3's I've owned by a mile.

I have a quick question. How many of you drive with the paddles rather than leave it in Auto. I override now and then when I get the urge. 
Regards, Martin


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Martin_E said:


> I have a quick question. How many of you drive with the paddles rather than leave it in Auto. I override now and then when I get the urge.
> Regards, Martin


Rarely use the paddles. Just don't see the point in them.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Martin_E said:


> This is my first post so, Hi All.
> Is there a way to adjust the LED High Beam on my new TT Mk3 S-Line. The normal LED Headlights are low also but I'm not too worried about that, my main concern is with High Beam. At night it doesn't light up very far ahead so its not very good on dark country roads. Any replies would be most appreciated.
> Martin


I've adjusted the low beam after picked up the car and the high beam moves in the same time.
Open the bonnet and watch the light from the top, you can find two white cross screws on the left end and of the right end of the light.
They are a bit hidden, you have to turn clockwise or not, the left screw near the wheel of the car and the beam will go up or down


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Martin_E said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post so, Hi All.
> ...


Hi, Thank you for your reply regarding adjusting the LED Headlights. When standing in front of your car, which Headlight are you adjusting, left of right? Could you take a picture and highlight what you are adjusting?

I went to my Audi Dealer after work to see if my Headlights could be adjusted, the good news is, the Technician was able to adjust them. I was watching him though the window from the lounge area. It looked as though he was adjusting them with what looked like a long reach Alan Key. This was confirmed by the Service Manager when I asked hime if they were adjusted electronically or with a tool and he told me with an Alan Key. I went for a drive tonight to test them, and both the High and Low beam are now BRILLIANT (pun intended) I hope this helps others with the same problem.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You're welcome! I'll post a picture later..
The beam regulates itself electronically but if mechanically the light is not in the right position, you'll experience a not good light as you had
I've adjusted the right light, was a bit lower


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here the picture...the left screw adjust the beam from left to right or vv, and the right screw inside the hole (your case), up/down or vv


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> here the picture...the left screw adjust the beam from left to right or vv, and the right screw inside the hole (your case), up/down or vv


Thank you for the picture and clear explanation. I'm loving my car more and more now I'm getting used to it.

Regards,

Martin,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this adjustment is an operation that I make in any cars of mine to get the maximum light... I'm very precise for the light beam!


----------



## Dale1963 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi relating to the lights..This is my first post.. :roll: I bought a mk3 on Saturday , the lights were low..looked up the forum and found the answer ..Thanks guys . .and are fine now, can see better ahead
Dale


----------

